# Zinger Winger's New Servo v. Old Solenoid



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Here's hoping for some feedback from those who have used the new servo that Zinger Winger is now selling with its wingers.

The new remote release mechanism (servo) has been out about 6 months. Did anyone have any problems with it? In what way is it better than the solenoid mechanism that came with the older wingers?

I have an older Field Trialer with the solenoid that worked very reliably, and am wondering whether "fixin' what ain't broke" is really an improvement. Doing my homework before finalizing my new order.

The solenoid release is a back and forth motion, while the new servo's got a rotary motion. Is that more complicated? Thanks in advance.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Mimi; Ive got the old system also, and am a big believer in " If it ain't broke don't fix it. JMHO


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

*Does it...*

Hi....Does it fit in the place of the solenoid? No problems with mine either....just curious.


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Jay Dufour said:


> Hi....Does it fit in the place of the solenoid? No problems with mine either....just curious.


The servo is in the same housing as the solenoid, I am told. So it would also be covered except one end is open.


----------



## roxie (Oct 23, 2003)

I have 3 of the new servo Mini Zingers and they have worked flawlessly....and I've had them since they first came out. Prior to the Mini's, I had the solenoid type Field Trialers....and there has been no noticeable difference.

Hope this helps.


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

roxie said:


> I have 3 of the new servo Mini Zingers and they have worked flawlessly....and I've had them since they first came out. Prior to the Mini's, I had the solenoid type Field Trialers....and there has been no noticeable difference.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Really appreciate this positive feedback! Someone emailed me privately to suggest getting the extension brackets to raise the servo and keep it out of the dirt? Do you have the extension brackets, are they really necessary?


----------



## roxie (Oct 23, 2003)

zipmarc said:


> Do you have the extension brackets, are they really necessary?


I don't have any sort of extension brackets on mine--and they work just fine. :?


----------

